

Google Plus Should Allow Set Operations on Circles - tokenadult
https://plus.google.com/103327315841140543460/posts/KHRG7kMkq8L

======
tokenadult
Specific Google Plus feature request with the same idea in mind:

[http://www.google.com/moderator/#9/e=9fe9f&g=set+operati...](http://www.google.com/moderator/#9/e=9fe9f&g=set+operations)

